# BumperBoy bird basket



## Matt Graf (Mar 24, 2016)

Has any one used the bird basket for a bumper boy....looking at trying one. Any thoughts?


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I have 2 of them. They do not throw a typical farm raised mallard duck well enough to be anything but a very short mark. I cannot seem to find the red higher power shells at Home Depot or Lowes, they might do a little better. Really small ducks or coots, pigeons, chukars will throw better. But not good enough for a long hunt test type mark, or the bird is so small it is hard to see. I rarely use mine. 

I have just used the bumpers for the mark and have a duck out there at the fall area to provide scent. Attaching wings to bumpers does not work all that well especially in thicker cover. Just not enough scent. Hard to get the exact same throw from one launch to the next. Have had the dog pin the bumper instead of the bird because the bumper did not fall the same place. Works better on longer marks where the area of the fall is going to be bigger. 

Maybe if I used the actual launcher shells instead of the ones from Home depot it would be more consistent, but I doubt it. Lots of small variables especially ANY moisture in the tube.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a couple of them, pretty much like Nate said. I didn't care for them.


----------



## Matt Graf (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, I think. Winger may be the only way to go then.


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I use my bumperboy control on a winger. The release is an old trainrite. Works good I can put a primer in the winger release and a load in the bb and get 2 shots


----------

